# Seeking Breeders in Northwest USA/Canada Area



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

*I'm seeking breeders in NW NA that can SHIP OR TRAIN BABIES TO THE OKANAGAN/KOOTENAY AREA in British Columbia.*

I have searched all of the ratteries and rescues I could find in the Vancouver/Washington/my area and none of them I have found and contacted so far could or were willing to ship or train to my area.

I have tried SITH and JOY from Vancouver, LMR from Vancouver, ROUS and RSCL in Washington, EVR in Victoria, and even four local SPCAs both calling and attempting to reserve rats and being told by each one they rarely ever get rats!

I'm having such a hard time finding breeders that aren't sketchy or BYBs in my area and I just want to give up. I can only travel so far to pick them up - the nearest legitimate breeder to me is a 9 hour drive each way.

Does anyone in my area ( I know there are a few members ) know of any breeders local? Or any global members know of ratteries that will safely ship or train rats to my area? I am willing to pay fuel and shipping costs and whatnot. Heck I'll even get a ride down to a quick stop down in Washington to pick them up. But it's getting down to the point where it's either pet store rats or no more rats for me. 

I think I will sign up for some other rat forums and post this message as well.


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

I know of a really good breeder in Northern Oregon. Not sure if it is too far for you or not. She is where I got my Anaitis from. 13 Moons Rattery.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Oregon is pretty far - I went to astoria with my dad a couple years ago and it was a 3 day drive. I forgot to mention I have family who frequently visit Spokane Washington and kalispell Montana so transit to there would work too. I also just remembered I have a close uncle in maple ridge which is about a 45 min drive from Vancouver. I will talk to my grandma about hitching a ride there next time they go and picking them up where I can arrange with the breeder.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

So as for ratteries in Vancouver it is between sith, joy, evergreen, and rodents of unusual sweetness. I like that sith and joy have roans but temperament is more important to me than color. Anyone wanna look up those ratteries and give me input?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Okay well my grandma is not going to vancouver until fall and that is too long to wait :-X

I found a breeder in Washington near Spokane but I dont know if she is still breeding?? Site hasnt been updated since october.

http://www.crittercave.org/

I sent her an email and hope she responds... that would work perfectly...


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Haven't heard a reply in 3 days... Assuming that means she is no longer breeding.. or really really busy lol.

Also sent LMR another message, but haven't heard back from them either :-\


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Have you looked on petfinder.com? Unless you're specially looking for a breeder only. Lots of ratties waiting for homes... here is a link to the search of one of the places you mentioned:

http://www.petfinder.com/search/sea...=&preview=&animal=Small&Furry&preview=&zip=BC


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Yep, been looking on there for weeks now. Vancouver/Burnaby/Richmond/all those other areas are like an 8-10 hour drive from where I am so unfortunately I can't even rescue :-[ Been stalking my local SPCAs too, but they don't really get anything other than cats and dogs lol. The rodent cages are just jammed in the front lobby for the occasional one that comes in...


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd definitely be interested in taking 4 boys if possible  Lemme know on their colors/markings when you know. Were they just born?

My sister's been wanting to take a trip to Kelowna for a while now so I can probably make it over there as soon as they are ready to go


----------



## digitalangel (Apr 16, 2009)

That is terrible they let that happen. What was the "accident" ?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

How irresponsible  Glad you at least got them back though


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't know if you're still looking for rats, but have you asked Laura at Laughing Rats Rattery? Last I saw she had two boys available. She's located in Winfield, just outside of Kelowna. If transportation is an issue, my boyfriend's parents live in Castlegar and we make trips out there quite frequently.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I think I've found some now, but I will remember that if it doesn't work out! Thanks


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Jaguar,
It's Laura from Laughing Rats. We can transport, or be willing to meet halfway. We don't ship, unless the plane ride is paid for. If you have any questions you can reachme at [email protected]


----------

